# The Pumped Look



## BENCHPRESS (Feb 14, 2002)

Immediatly after i finish my training session i leave the gym with such an incredible pump.My muscles look fuller, harder and leaner.Yet a while after training they return to their normal size and feel deflated.I know this is due to blood being pumped into the muscle when training but is there anyway i can maintain that fully pumped look all the time?


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 14, 2002)

Try Vanydl Sulfate . This stuff will keep you pumped for hours after training . Just take a capsule or two about a half hour before training and see the results .


----------



## seyone (Feb 14, 2002)

vanadyl sulfate is a waste of money. I have tried it and the only thing it gave me was a good pump.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BENCHPRESS *_
> is there anyway i can maintain that fully pumped look all the time?



No.


----------



## seyone (Feb 14, 2002)

the best thing you can do is get as cut as possible and then your muscles will show more but I agree with prince. It would be nice though wouldn't it?


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 15, 2002)

I still would suggest Vandyl . It's great for a good pump before a night out .


----------

